# Hog hunting near / around Pace / Pensacola



## Shadow6 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gentlemen,
I'm an avid hunter that is new to the area. Trying to get some of my Marine buddies into hunting. We don't make a hell of a lot of money so joining a club is a no-go. Anyone know of an area that has an abundance pigs around the Pensacola / Pace area that need killing? I know there are some farmers out there who have pig issues...

We checked out Blackwater but apparently piggies aren't year round. I've heard that there are pigs in Escambia River WMA but it requires a boat.

Any help / advice / hook ups are much appreciated.


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

Blackwater has it open then weekend for dog hunters go on the fwc an search blackwater hog hunting maybe yall have luck out there around munson area that's where well hunting tonight with the dogs when I get off work just do your research of the area I've never been out there but one time an we seen a few good areas thay were in at but hog will walk forever around here


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Prob gonna be hard to get an invite, and folks will protect there hog spots like it was gold lol. I had a couple guys just started to hog hunt, I took them on a hunt in some of my favorite spots, hogs and rooting everywhere...I went back to to that same spot and there where 3 4x4 big ass trucks and my two newbies standing there with a nice hog, drinking beer with there buddies....Well moral of story, ( I use too have a special spot...)


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Prob gonna be hard to get an invite, and folks will protect there hog spots like it was gold lol. I had a couple guys just started to hog hunt, I took them on a hunt in some of my favorite spots, hogs and rooting everywhere...I went back to to that same spot and there where 3 4x4 big ass trucks and my two newbies standing there with a nice hog, drinking beer with there buddies....Well moral of story, ( I use too have a special spot...)


thats unfortunate :thumbdown:


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oysterman is right that's y there's a very very few that hunt with me an my buddy take one person then that buddy brings his then u got there whole crowd there in that spot you took your time the scout an find an everything


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Aint no piggies needs killin' round here!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have never hog hunted Escambia River WMA but have seen several. There a quite a few spots that do not require a boat to get to in the WMA, maybe a set of waders.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> I have never hog hunted Escambia River WMA but have seen several. There a quite a few spots that do not require a boat to get to in the WMA, maybe a set of waders.


What? No love for my "deliverance piggies pic and comment"????


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha nice


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

what is a good hog spot worth? yes I have one on private land in Milton


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Try'n Hard Your a Trip... LOL,,, But good humor... Truth is some of the ole boys around here are mighty partial to sharing there pig stye... An have given warning shots to remove poachers I hear??? HUMMMM... : "GOOD ADVICE " Get a invites, I wouldnt wonna here about any members being dismembered ya know,,, My 1/2cents worth. ole carver


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

But sharing the BACON is GOOD for everyone, except for the PORKER:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah man. I was just jokin around again. Shadows avatar picture along with his wanting to "get a bunch of his marine buddies together and kill some piggies" painted a picture in my mind of a Marine assault on the upper Escambia river. I'm sure they are a fine bunch of boys!! Somebody let em hunt!


----------



## Shadow6 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gents,
Thanks for all the comments. Agreed, can't trust people when it comes to spots. I suppose I'll have to find them. No worries--I can find oinkers. I'll stick to the WMAs and network.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> What? No love for my "deliverance piggies pic and comment"????


 
Is that who you thought was chasing you back to your truck after the evening hunt that turned out to be the safety lanyard? Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gene's Lounge has some of the finest swine in the area. Couple of my buddies say it's pretty tasty too.:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> Is that who you thought was chasing you back to your truck after the evening hunt that turned out to be the safety lanyard? Wish I could have seen it.


No - I thought the safety lanyard was a pack of rabid coyotes that I couldnt seem to outrun, but that guy woulda been just as scary!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Toner I tried to PM you but it doesn't look like it went through


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

He's right, Mike (Grouper22) and i went in there on more then one occasion with corn cob necklaces on and limited out in a hurry.



espo16 said:


> Gene's Lounge has some of the finest swine in the area. Couple of my buddies say it's pretty tasty too.:whistling:


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Now I want an invite to Gene's....hit me up Mike next time you go!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wooooo pig soooooie!!!


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

Marine, send me a text in a month. I will take you. Two hours away, I have land. 2 others max.

Pigman


----------

